# Video Texas Hunt #5



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My son and I went out for a short post Thanksgiving hunt. I put a different twist on this one


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Nice video. allways look forward to the hunt...lol


----------



## Binmar (Apr 29, 2008)

Great video and music. What camera do you use? I'd like to video my hunts with my sons. It would be a great X-Mas present.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Binmar said:


> Great video and music. What camera do you use? I'd like to video my hunts with my sons. It would be a great X-Mas present.


Thanks. I just use a cheapy Panasonic mini cd. I think I paid 250 for it at Circuit City when they were still in town.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

awesome videos

brian


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

rebelangler said:


> awesome videos
> 
> brian


Thanks man. I appreciate that!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

excellent as always, thanks for sharing.


----------

